# My feeble finds



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, this is not a storage unit full of free props for sure (I will always be jealous), but these are my thrift shop and yard sale finds for this month:

Jars and misc items for my witch's lair. Not all finished yet. Still need to finish labels for several, and finish painting lids red.

















Dolls for my doll room.









A few accent pieces for tombstones. Some will be whittled down to the main component, like the cherub planter for example. I will remove the pot.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

excellent


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing feeble about these finds

Dolls creep me out, even when they haven't been doctored.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice finds Whisper. I need to track down some good thrift stores. I've have no luck at the couple I've found so far.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Ha Ha. i just found another box in my trunk I forgot I bought yesterday. These are the rest of my dolls and an amimated dog that barks and moves. Figured I could hack it somehow, and then corpse it.









Roxy, I agree, lots of dolls are creepy. I think the large one on the left rear of this photo is really scary looking.

most of my good finds came from yard sales. I don't usually go to yard sales but my mother and I spent all day going today. It was fun. I think I will do it again.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great finds.I have been into zombieing some dolls up I even done a crawling one in the showroom section.
I would leave the planter on the cherub and put some dead flowers or something in it.I like that it is different with the planter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love your jars, working on my collection for this year as well.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I think you've got a great selection going!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice stuff!

I'm going to have to get my rear in gear and start hitting the yard sales!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice finds.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I would love to find a good tut for baby dolls.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found a femur at a yard sale this past weekend.  It's heavy like a Bucky bone, but no holes so it was never part of a skeleton.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> I would love to find a good tut for baby dolls.


Sickie has a great doll hack. I am going to use it this year I think. Maybe we should start a doll thread and everyone can post pics of their doll hacks and other forms of mutilation.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL I think this forum is the only one where we can eagerly discuss forms of mutillation.


----------

